# Brainwavz' new portable headphone amplifier: AP001



## thatBeatsguy

As the title says:

 Apparently Brainwavz is going to be releasing their very first portable amp. No word on specs or pricing, but it's definitely something I'll be looking forward to. With a *very* good ifrst impression coming from their S5s, I'm going to be more than willing to buy these at launch.
  
 Oh, and it's got *dual* outputs -- great for A/B testing.


----------



## Nhubley

Here is a link to the article. Looks pretty. 
  
 http://www.yourbrainwavz.com/news_main.php?subaction=showfull&id=1410511201&ucat=1,2,4,28&template=Headlines&


----------



## shockdoc

Very interested. Would love something to replace my old FiiO E6. Anyone have any details on physical size and other info? I heard that a preorder will include a free set of Delta's.


----------



## wskl

shockdoc said:


> Very interested. Would love something to replace my old FiiO E6. Anyone have any details on physical size and other info? I heard that a preorder will include a free set of Delta's.


 
  
 Dimensions are 38mm x 38mm x 12.7mm as stated in below photo


----------



## Shawn71

shockdoc said:


> Very interested. Would love something to replace my old FiiO E6. Anyone have any details on physical size and other info? I heard that a preorder will include a free set of Delta's.




I doubt it can level or replace the legendary E6/06 tho it has dual HP outs and a micro USB (mini USB on E6)....I dont see a vol control in the picture nor a word about it in its features/description?.......:rolleyes:
I actually backed off finally from ordering (considering overall value) tho its been tagged along with free delta.....


----------



## thatBeatsguy

shawn71 said:


> I doubt it can level or replace the legendary E6/06 tho it has dual HP outs and a micro USB (mini USB on E6)....*I dont see a vol control in the picture* nor a word about it in its features/description?.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Apparently, it doesn't have a volume control as far as I can tell. They'll probably just amplify the signal, with volume control directly from the DAP.
 I don't think it'll be able to best the E6, despite my lack of experience with amps.


----------



## shockdoc

Well that blows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So wouldn't be able to run from LOD? Really loved the sound and small footprint of the E6 on my gym rig but it was just too fragile and fell apart. Using the E11 now but it's just so big and obtrusive.


----------



## Shawn71

shockdoc said:


> Well that blows. :blink:   So wouldn't be able to run from LOD?




YES sadly.....


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

shockdoc said:


> Well that blows. :blink:   So wouldn't be able to run from LOD? Really loved the sound and small footprint of the E6 on my gym rig but it was just too fragile and fell apart. Using the E11 now but it's just so big and obtrusive.


E11? Big? o.o


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dischorddubstep said:


> E11? Big? o.o


 
 LOL. The E11K looks about as big as a liquor flask.
 The E6 is probably slightly smaller than the AP001, which I'm now officially getting. Expect impressions by either this weekend or early next week!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Guys,
  
 I think I just found the inspiration for the AP001's unique looks:
 http://www.lindy.co.uk/audio-video-c2/headphones-c188/mini-headphone-amp-splitter-p7282


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

thatbeatsguy said:


> LOL. The E11K looks about as big as a liquor flask.
> The E6 is probably slightly smaller than the AP001, which I'm now officially getting. Expect impressions by either this weekend or early next week!


the e11 is smaller than the X1... Maybe not as small as the e6, but still small. http://m.imgur.com/8u5NESw





 e11k just a bit bigger... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyways... Off topic. 

On topic: I hope its either the reviewers faults for not hearing a volume increase from that Lindy "amp", or that the design is the only similarity...


----------



## earfonia

Just got the AP001 from Brainwavz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's very small and light. It is actually more of an active splitter than an amplifier.
  
 Thanks to @Salsera !!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

thatbeatsguy said:


> Apparently, it doesn't have a volume control as far as I can tell. They'll probably just amplify the signal, with volume control directly from the DAP.
> I don't think it'll be able to best the E6, despite my lack of experience with amps.




Get your double amping engines ready!

I'll have one coming soon, I have an E06 I can test along side it.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

h20fidelity said:


> Get your double amping engines ready!
> 
> I'll have one coming soon, I have an E06 I can test along side it.


 
 Oh wow, looks like we have a big name coming in to help us get some impressions in.
 Glad to see you on board, @H20Fidelity!


----------



## Shawn71

earfonia said:


> Just got the AP001 from Brainwavz :bigsmile_face:
> It's very small and light. It is actually more of an active splitter than an amplifier.
> 
> Thanks to @Salsera
> !!!




Is my assumption rite?that you got the review sample.......


----------



## thatBeatsguy

shawn71 said:


> Is my assumption rite?that you got the review sample.......


 
 It seems so. Wow. How did you manage to get them before everyone else?


----------



## Salsera

thatbeatsguy said:


> It seems so. Wow. How did you manage to get them before everyone else?


 

 Haha. Because Earfonia is a VIP. No, JK !! You guys all are VIPs.
 It's just that we had a few units ready to be shipped because getting more units next week.
 @thatBeatsguy: yours was shipped at the same time


----------



## thatBeatsguy

salsera said:


> Haha. Because Earfonia is a VIP. No, JK !! You guys all are VIPs.
> It's just that we had a few units ready to be shipped because getting more units next week.
> @thatBeatsguy: *yours was shipped at the same time*


 
 Oh. Well, geographically speaking, Earfonia is closer to your HQ than I am, so I guess that's a given. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Looking forward to getting the impressions later this week, if not by Monday. Happy Halloween guys!


----------



## H20Fidelity

My AP001 arrived about an hour ago.

 I've been using the little guy with Sansa Clip Zip and Brainwavz S0.

 Its a fun little amp that's for sure and I DO hear improvements over Clip Zips headphone out. Sound enhancer / bass booster are words to describe this cute little thing. Another word that comes to mind is "FUN. The bass boost is obviously there, so throw EDM, ambient, dance music on you get a great atmosphere. It quite impressive actually what this little box does. At first I wanted turn the bass boost off, but went with it, now I'm having a ball.





 Yet to try a party for two scenario. You guys are going to like it but keep in mind its purpose FUN!

  I'll pop back in when I've spent some more time with AP001.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

h20fidelity said:


> My AP001 arrived about an hour ago.
> 
> I've been using the little guy with Sansa Clip Zip and Brainwavz S0.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh boy, party for two? My sister and I will love this, then!


----------



## H20Fidelity

thatbeatsguy said:


> Oh boy, party for two? My sister and I will love this, then!


 


 Yeah! get 3-4 of them and have a silent disco....




 Or you could get two IEM's, JAM both in your ears at the same time combining two different signatures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Endless possibilities!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

h20fidelity said:


> Yeah! get 3-4 of them and have a silent disco....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL. I guess this is kind of a coincidence, but that is *exactly* what I'm doing right now, with the S0 in one ear and the MEElectronics M9 in the other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a cheap splitter at a store several weeks back and so far, it's become an essential tool to my reviewing endeavours.


----------



## earfonia

shawn71 said:


> Is my assumption rite?that you got the review sample.......


 
  
 That's right!
 As @Salsera said, priority to VIP member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw, this product is really unique. Simple, small, and light active headphone output splitter... will stay in my bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 No fuzz, just plug and play, no switches. With internal battery that use common micro USB charger to charge... Brilliant!
  
 I will listen to it for a few days, and give more impression later.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

earfonia said:


> That's right!
> As @Salsera said, *priority to VIP member*
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah. MP4Nation VIP, I presume?


----------



## earfonia

thatbeatsguy said:


> Ah. MP4Nation VIP, I presume?


 
  
 No,... I'm just kidding


----------



## Shawn71

thatbeatsguy said:


> Ah. MP4Nation VIP, I presume?




Nay,Brainwavz VIP.... jk earfonia


----------



## H20Fidelity

Size comparison next to FiiO E06. 





 From the quick testing I've done so far it's a white wash victory to AP001. Sounds much cleaner around the mid-range.


----------



## sardar17

h20fidelity said:


> Size comparison next to FiiO E06.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just got e6 a month back,disappointing for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope ur e6 unit is faulty


----------



## H20Fidelity

sardar17 said:


> Just got e6 a month back,disappointing for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I don't think it's faulty!


----------



## sardar17

h20fidelity said:


> I don't think it's faulty!


 
 U are amping my misery with ur every post


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sardar17 said:


> U are amping my misery with ur every post


 
 Dat pun doe.
 Totally getting *amped* up about getting it. I really hope I get it today, so I could spend the whole weekend with them.


----------



## Shawn71

thatbeatsguy said:


> Dat pun doe.
> Totally getting *amped* up about getting it. I really hope I get it today, so I could spend the whole weekend with them.




But since this your first amp,you might see the change for whatsoever reason......for sure. 

sametime you will notice the difference only when you audition an-other......


----------



## sardar17

somebody give me comfort please.


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> somebody give me comfort please.


 
 " kay karega comfort ki ? chadar kahridle thand main kaam ayegi " sorry man , trying to be funny .
  
   my unit arrived 10 mins ago , and , indeed its tiny !! nothing in there , no knob , no volume key , kind of translucent back , im just charging and i hope its a pre production one , cuz , you just cant ship an amp with out a small manual stating about its parts , charging time and other small stuffs , cuz there are people who dont even know what to do with it , its got no buttons at all !!
  
   
  

  
  comes with a chrome plated line in cable and a micro usb charging cable .
  
   now i have a question !! how long will it take to charge !! @Salsera


----------



## sardar17

it has no power button,apparently it switches on automatically when u put in the earphone/headphone.

but it contains a bass boost thats absent in e6.


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> it has no power button,apparently it switches on automatically when u put in the earphone/headphone.
> 
> but it contains a bass boost thats absent in e6.


 
  
   lets see , i know its got nothing , my point was to state that , a small piece of paper will do good with it . not even a warranty card , no paper work what so ever , saving the planet for sure .


----------



## H20Fidelity

It switches on/off when it detects an audio signal. So you can leave it all connected and it switches on when you press play. When turning your source off it stays on for a little while ( a few minutes) then turns off. It's quite handy as a set and forget system. 

Mine had charge and I used it straight away for an hour or two then topped it up, which took about 1.5 hours (roughly)


----------



## suman134

h20fidelity said:


> It switches on/off when it detects an audio signal. So you can leave it all connected and it switches on when you press play. When turning your source off it stays on for a little while ( a few minutes) then turns off. It's quite handy as a set and forget system.
> 
> Mine had charge and I used it straight away for an hour or two then topped it up, which took about 1.5 hours (roughly)


 
  
    i will charge it first , than i will have a speaker and iem test , lets see , it says 120% increase is audio out put level , interesting . and i have to say its feather weight .


----------



## Shawn71

sardar17 said:


> it has no power button,apparently it switches on automatically when u put in the earphone/headphone.
> 
> but it contains a bass boost thats absent in e6.




E6/06 has one eq to do that out of 3.....


----------



## Shawn71

suman134 said:


> i will charge it first , than i will have a speaker and iem test , lets see , it says 120% increase is audio out put level , interesting . and i have to say its feather weight .




burn-in delta using ap001,perfect match....jk.  so hows the delta sound ootb?....


----------



## suman134

shawn71 said:


> E6/06 has one eq to do that out of 3.....


 
  
   i dont know how he missed it , even the E05 comes with it , a bass boost switch , and plenty of paper works to know about whats on it and how to operate .


----------



## H20Fidelity

Keep in mind there's no bass boost switch with AP001, you cannot engage or disengage it.

 You're bass boosting to the degree Brainwavz intended full time. This is why it works well with Havi, though something like S5 may be_ a little_ over powering.

 But it does a great job keeping the mids clean, this is what I meant by 'fun'.


----------



## suman134

h20fidelity said:


> Keep in mind there's no bass boost switch with AP001, you cannot engage or disengage it.
> 
> You're bass boosting to the degree Brainwavz intended full time. This is why it works well with Havi, though something like S5 may be_ a little_ over powering.
> 
> But it does a great job keeping the mids clean, this is what I meant by 'fun'.


 

 how is the bass decay ? is it faster or slower ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

suman134 said:


> how is the bass decay ? is it faster or slower ?


 


 I find the speed satisfactory actually, on the faster pace of things, but where you'll be impressed is the mid-range shines through quite easily over the bass. To my ears the mid stay much cleaner than my E06 and emit more detail with it's bass boost on. It sounds more airy and a little more refined. I can see two people jamming out on the bus together or in a park rocking out to EDM tracks. It''s not going to be for those who want to listen to Alison Krauss for example (Country / Acoustic).


----------



## suman134

delighted to hear that , better than E06 means its something . let me see if it can rescue the mids on vsd-1 . thanks for your response .
  
 seems like brainwavz has stuck gold with this little amp and S0 .


----------



## sardar17

suman134 said:


> i dont know how he missed it , even the E05 comes with it , a bass boost switch , and plenty of paper works to know about whats on it and how to operate .


 

 dude its_ not _bass boost,,eq2 boosts both treble and bass making it a slightly v-shaped sound................i needed a pure bass boost


----------



## sardar17

h20fidelity said:


> I find the speed satisfactory actually, on the faster pace of things, but where you'll be impressed is the mid-range shines through quite easily over the bass. To my ears the mid stay much cleaner than my E06 and emit more detail with it's bass boost on. It sounds more airy and a little more refined. I can see two people jamming out on the bus together or in a park rocking out to EDM tracks. It''s not going to be for those who want to listen to Alison Krauss for example (Country / Acoustic).


 

 just another question.
 What pairs better with gr07 mk2/ce??
  
 e06 or ap001


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> dude its_ not _bass boost,,eq2 boosts both treble and bass making it a slightly v-shaped sound................i needed a pure bass boost


 

  dont boost , just use the EQ on your player . i will let you guys know what i think of this " bass boost " on AP001 .


----------



## sardar17

suman134 said:


> dont boost , just use the EQ on your player . i will let you guys know what i think of this " bass boost " on AP001 .


 

 Man rockbox is too ******* complicated for this.
 Dammit i tried using it but its very difficult to get the perfect setting.
  
@H20Fidelity
  
 U already have havi,,,can u give me exact rockbox setting to make the bass equal to gro7 mk2??I don't need more.


----------



## H20Fidelity

sardar17 said:


> just another question.
> What pairs better with gr07 mk2/ce??
> 
> e06 or ap001


 

 I'll test it for you later on.
  


sardar17 said:


> Man rockbox is too ******* complicated for this.
> Dammit i tried using it but its very difficult to get the perfect setting.
> 
> @H20Fidelity
> ...


 


 The problem with Rockbox EQ and Havi is I found it creates unwanted distortion very early. This is something AP001 doesn't do to Havi.


 I think what you'll find is along with the enhanced mids and bass boost both together you get a grasp of the "sound enhancement" AP001's puts across to the listener. Rather than a regular amp that increases volume only (or it's meant to by default) the little AP001 has some tricks up Its sleeve to take things one step further and purposely mould the sound quality.  So it really does live up the 'sound enhancement" name on the packet.

 Anyway I'm going to leave you guys to it and look forward to your impressions, I'll chime in later on.


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> just another question.
> What pairs better with gr07 mk2/ce??
> 
> e06 or ap001


 
  
   dont know about the 2nd but , you will like the gr07 BE more , but GR07s are sibilant at times , highs might not be so easy on you .
  
 and at fiio's graph says that there is no hump at the top end with any Eq .


----------



## sardar17

suman134 said:


> dont know about the 2nd but , you will like the gr07 BE more , but GR07s are sibilant at times , highs might not be so easy on you .


 

 I have gr07 mk2 for a year now..........the highs are addictive.Sibilant and uncomfortable at times,yes.But brain burn in makes things nice after a while.


----------



## indieman

I just got a nx1. Should I bother with this amp?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

indieman said:


> I just got a nx1. Should I bother with this amp?


 
 Nope.


----------



## indieman

Sweet


----------



## sardar17

actually nx1 has no bass boost so.....


----------



## thatBeatsguy

indieman said:


> Sweet


 
 The NX1 is IIRC supposed to compete with the likes of the FiiO E12. The AP001, however, is on a lower price range and is supposed to compete with the FiiO E6. So yeah, seeing as you have a higher-spec amp, don't bother with this one.


----------



## peter123

indieman said:


> I just got a nx1. Should I bother with this amp?




I depends on your usage. The AP001 is really really small and light weight so for working out or other occasions were one might like as small a footprint as possible the AP001 is a great option. It improves the clip+ by quite a bit actually.


----------



## peter123




----------



## indieman

Wow that's small! Might get one anyway...


----------



## sardar17

again those ghastly pics,peter u are a dead man now.

am coming for u


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sardar17 said:


> again those ghastly pics,peter u are a dead man now.
> 
> am coming for u


 
 Wow. What's up with you? 
  
 Are you...jelly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Man, you need to go to jelly school, m'kay?


----------



## peter123

sardar17 said:


> again those ghastly pics,peter u are a dead man now.
> 
> am coming for u




You're welcome


----------



## peter123

indieman said:


> Wow that's small! Might get one anyway...




That's the spirit


----------



## Saoshyant

Given it's price, I think I might order one. I have an e6 already, but can find use for it with classical given the AP001's bass.


----------



## Saoshyant

Thought about it, and I was won over by the free IEM.  It will be happily attached to a clip+.


----------



## earfonia

Used AP001 for a while, and I would say I'm quite impressed with the sound quality from this little device, better than my expectation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Pretty clear sounding with good bass. 
  
 Will have more time with it before writing review for it.


----------



## Shawn71

earfonia said:


> Used AP001 for a while, and I would say I'm quite impressed with the sound quality from this little device, better than my expectation :bigsmile_face:
> Pretty clear sounding with good bass.
> 
> Will have more time with it before writing review for it.




Nice to see......oh btw,are there any physical control?know it changes On/Off mode by sensing the signal from the source,nice intelligence......


----------



## 370685

http://www.aimpro21.com/prod_as303.asp
http://www.amazon.com/Konig-Portable-Amplifier-Sockets-CMP-SOUNDAMP10/dp/B00651VGLA


----------



## sardar17

sorieno said:


> http://www.aimpro21.com/prod_as303.asp
> http://www.amazon.com/Konig-Portable-Amplifier-Sockets-CMP-SOUNDAMP10/dp/B00651VGLA


 

 look ditto same


----------



## earfonia

shawn71 said:


> Nice to see......oh btw,are there any physical control?know it changes On/Off mode by sensing the signal from the source,nice intelligence......




No buttons and switches. No control.


----------



## Shawn71

earfonia said:


> No buttons and switches. No control.




ok....so its more of a bass oriented than neutral....like some commented....kinda 6-12db bass booster.....


----------



## sardar17

shawn71 said:


> ok....so its more of a bass oriented than neutral....like some commented....kinda 6-12db bass booster.....


 

 I think its better to give it a pass due to this oint,,its useless for most of the warm earphones if thats the case,,,,and no point spending even 30$ for a certain iem.
 Better would be to get an amp with bass boost(better than e6 of course)
  
 That being said h20 says it has great synergy with havi


----------



## H20Fidelity

sardar17 said:


> I think its better to give it a pass due to this oint,,its useless for most of the warm earphones if thats the case,,,,and no point spending even 30$ for a certain iem.
> Better would be to get an amp with bass boost(better than e6 of course)
> 
> That being said h20 says it has great synergy with havi


 


 It's great synergy with Havi for those who:

 1) Want a little more bass
 2) Use a lower tier source (especially pointing towards the Sansa units)
 3) Have a friend who wants to listen at the same time.

 For example, I posted AP001 pictures on another social media site, there's comments with people tagging their friends saying "wow finally we can listen together now perfect" and other comments along those lines. AP001 is something that can be used in many ways especially considering Its an active splitter so power isn't a problem. I do agree it will pair well with bass light or neutral low ends, but...  then you have the mass appeal to bass-heads who want to take that experience with warm IEM far as they can.

 The community isn't always about the lust for a flat response, especially mainstream crowd where lot's of potential sales are for this product. We have "the bass head thread" where I imagine AP001 would do quite well, so it's really a tit for tat scenario on what you're looking for in your sound.

 I remember a time early on when all I wanted to do here was achieve car sub-woofer bass levels on the go, (crazy as that sounds) I wish AP001 was around then to pair with Hippo VB. But to keep things into perspective, I don't think we've seen one comment where someone has said " DAM DAT BASS" " TOO MUCH" etc so until you hear the boost implemented into the amp it's hard to grasp the qaunitiy we're talking about in words on a screen.


----------



## peter123

@H2OFidelity

Great post! I agree with every single word.


----------



## suman134

its clearly is not a bass monster of any kind , it has boosted bass but its pleasing , works really nice with my doppios and S5 sounds like a rha-ma750 with better mids highs .
 and its not fur purists at all , it will spoil your flat response with bass and mids .
  
 Totally agree with H2O , its fun , and will do good for couples and friends who are together most of the times .


----------



## H20Fidelity

The beauty using AP001 with Rockbox Sansa units is you have full control over the bass anyway from Rockbox sound settings.

 Knock some off, add some more, cook your own cake.


----------



## lin0003

Can't wait for mine to come. Should be interesting to see what a budget amp can do nowadays. 
  
 I'll post a mini review and a comparison to the SAP.


----------



## sardar17

h20fidelity said:


> The beauty using AP001 with Rockbox Sansa units is you have_ full control over the bass anyway_ from Rockbox sound settings.
> 
> Knock some off, add some more, cook your own cake.


 

 Yeah as if its damn easy thing to do in first place...................


----------



## H20Fidelity

Sardar, if the full EQ with rockbox is giving you problems, use the simple one from sound settings simply called 'bass' 'treble', knock the bass up that way with a few clicks. =)


----------



## sardar17

U know it more than me those are totally useless,lol.


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> It's great synergy with Havi for those who:
> 
> 
> 1) Want a little more bass
> ...




Wondering it just only one IEM B3 that, has synergy to this amp?.....out of your collections. Sry Im bad in guessing......or its like, you just tested with just B3 so far and still will pour more about pairing with the other ones as well....in the coming days.guessed right,this time? 

And about those 3 points you posted I wld like to comment on those lines so dont think too much about it and no offense either.....

1) like I said above its more to just B3,so why in the god's name I shd buy this toy if I dont have a B3- this, runs in everyone's mind,incl me.
2) I have sansa player and it just do the justice to me,being RB'ed,I shape the sound for what IEMs I have.so need to spend extra on this.
3) Theres a 2 way 3.5mm splitter gettable for $0.85 for two people to enjoy the same sound and 5 way splitter for just under $4!so last sentence from pt.2.

And I agree, with free delta being tagged along as fre and free WW shipping,its sure not a bad deal....


----------



## H20Fidelity

shawn71 said:


> Wondering it just only one IEM B3 that, has synergy to this amp?.....out of your collections. Sry Im bad in guessing......or its like, you just tested with just B3 so far and still will pour more about pairing with the other ones as well....in the coming days.guessed right,this time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 1) I didn't know the amp revolved around only my impressions with Havi? Maybe it's because we're waiting for others to comment on their thoughts? But of course I've tested the unit with S0 too. Given the small amount time I've had the amp I'm sure there's more to come. A full review maybe?

 2) Maybe you should hear the the difference AP001 makes personally before coming to such a conclusion Shawn, it's quite premature to simply assume "oh I have Rockbox I can replicate what  AP001 does to the sound". Unfortunately, easy you make it sound I don't see how that's possible, especially from an output power perspective

 3) Your 2 way splitter can be purchased for $1 on eBay, but is it an active splitter which provides sufficient power to both outputs? That's the different my friend, AP001 is actually an active splitter with power supply, not just a bunch a soldered connections leading to two jacks. Depending on the DAP's internal amp section, which from my experience doesn't do those 'cheap' splitters any real justice at all and in most cases leads to early distortion

 The way I see it without actual hands on experience with the device you're walking up a dark road with only assumptions in hand, this is where I say having experience with a a device/product answers many of your questions, not only that allows one to have "their say" 100% about a product. The proof is in the pudding so to speak otherwise you just walk blind.


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> It's great synergy with Havi for those who:
> 
> 1) Want a little more bass
> 2) Use a lower tier source (especially pointing towards the Sansa units)
> ...


 
  
 Well said Uncle H20, well said.
  
 Head-Fi users seem to get all mired up in the graphs and the numbers game way too much sometimes and forget there is a consumer market place out there where people think that spending $100 on headphones is just crazy. This little amp has a perfect place in that community which is the majority by the way, I won't tell you how many Sony MDR-ZX100's I see on a daily basis...
  
 The Brainwavz amp seems to be very similar to the Boostaroo Revolution unit I have just with a different and no doubt *much better* implementation.
  
​ _Dual headphone jacks on the side of the Boostaroo Revoluiton._​


----------



## H20Fidelity

I don't know about you guys, I've decided to lose the short interconnect provided. I'm sure it's fine for bolting the unit to your DAP.

 I've decided to use a 1 meter 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable. This way I just leave AP001 'hanging around' off the cable somewhere.

 Drag it along up the street behind me... (joking)

 Get them for a couple of dollars.


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> 1) I didn't know the amp revolved around only impressions with Havi? Maybe it's because we're waiting for the others to comment on their thoughts? But of course I've tested the unit with S0 too. Given the small amount time I've had the amp I'm sure there's more to come. A full review maybe?
> 
> 2) Maybe you should hear the the difference AP001 makes personally before coming to such a conclusion Shawn, it's quite premature to simply assume "oh I have Rockbox I can replicate what  AP001 does to the sound". Unfortunately, easy you make it sound, I don't see how that possible, especially from a output power perspective
> 
> ...



Yep Im just gonna give a shot for sure and judge self fwiw,(free delta IEM :tonguesmile: as I like the brand just like fiio,vsonic etc for their gears and Im not debating any either....but I just commented for your B3 biased and sharing the splitter(oh yeah the active splitter)....And I just quoted you nobody else because none ever poured in a specific synergy impression.....yet, if Im not wrong. Looking forward for some other IEMs of some other brands as well....from your inventory,not all,but like Altone,TF10,Dunu etc......NOT a compulsion tho.....
Its good to see if someone who owns now include about difference in battery backup between using just one o/p and both simultaneaously?

And I might order 2 way splitter to pair with my E06,E11 & E12 and see whats the passive splitter does......coz all are just parellely soldered o/ps,theres no 2 amp section to drive 2 o/ps....


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> I don't know about you guys, I've decided to lose the short interconnect provided. I'm sure it's fine for bolting the unit to your DAP.
> 
> 
> I've decided to use a 1 meter 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable. This way I just leave AP001 'hanging around' off the cable somewhere.
> ...




That 4 pole jack,you bought it to use with mobile extension? From Penonaudio?....


----------



## peter123

For me it has brought the Clip+ back to useble as long as I don't pair it with IEM's that's already overly bassy. I really couldn't stand the Clip+ but now I can use it while working out again


----------



## H20Fidelity

shawn71 said:


> That 4 pole jack,you bought it to use with mobile extension? From Penonaudio?....


 


 No, it was an example picture I used from eBay listing, first one I saw. I'm using standard 3 pole from eBay.


----------



## suman134

now its me , i just discovered that you can charge and play at the same time ( e11 cant do this ) , not bad at all , if brainwavz makes another amp , this thing must be retained .


----------



## fnkcow

h20fidelity said:


> I've been mucking around with it all afternoon. Really capable little device. H20 would not mislead you.


 
 Damn H20, look what you got me into again... so tempted. 
  
 SQ trailing behind E11/E11K by much?


----------



## H20Fidelity

fnkcow said:


> Damn H20, look what you got me into again... so tempted.
> 
> SQ trailing behind E11/E11K by much?




Well, it's better than an E06 I can say that much. I haven't heard an E11 for a long long time, which probably leads to the reason I haven't heard E11K. 

 I'm trying to get hold of E11K though.


----------



## Saoshyant

Does the bass interfere with classical? If it does it's not an issue, I can use the e6 for that, or the Kogan


----------



## fnkcow

AP001 gives more forward mids, and boost in bass, does that muddy up the mids or make the mids congested etc? If it offers anywhere close in performance as JDS Labs C5's bass boost I'm sold 
  
 Any feedback from E11/E11K users on how they compare to the AP001?


----------



## suman134

fnkcow said:


> AP001 gives more forward mids, and boost in bass, does that muddy up the mids or make the mids congested etc? If it offers anywhere close in performance as JDS Labs C5's bass boost I'm sold
> 
> Any feedback from E11/E11K users on how they compare to the AP001?


 
  
    havent put my e11 to work recently but ap001 is colored , mids are not muddy or anything but cushy , comforting if you like mids , bass is not bad with decay , it hits harder instead , itts like a 6-8 db of more bass , i like this bass and mids combination , wiht E11 you get more power , sound stage , but its flatter untill you flip some switches and it cant help the mids at all , i like this ap001 only because its got a more forward mid and helps phones like vsd1 and fx40 , no congestion of mids at all , i like the mids out of ap001 , im thinking to use it like
   J3 > AP001 > E11 > IEM ..


----------



## suman134

bass is a bit muddy , but with sennheiser large bi-flange tips , its better .


----------



## sardar17

Quite a portable setup u are thinking of ,wow

lol


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> Quite a portable setup u are thinking of ,wow
> 
> lol


 
  
   not really , i never travel with amps , ita home setup , LOL , home setup .


----------



## sardar17

suman134 said:


> not really , i never travel with amps , ita home setup , LOL , home setup .


 

 Has anyone called to sony to ask if a10 walkmans will come to india in future??
 Suckers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sony)


----------



## suman134

i never liked those heavy amps .


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> Has anyone called to sony to ask if a10 walkmans will come to india in future??
> Suckers
> 
> 
> ...


 

  for we i have mailed them , they will get in touch , i have a few questions about A2 , A3 and this player . these guys do suck .


----------



## sardar17

suman134 said:


> for we i have mailed them , they will get in touch , i have a few questions about A2 , A3 and this player . these guys do suck .


 

 Won't be released,,i remember the last good walkman they released here was a-845 which i did not get due to inability to play flac.
 It was selling for just 9000,16 gb in the end.
  
 Should have grabbed it


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> Won't be released,,i remember the last good walkman they released here was a-845 which i did not get due to inability to play flac.
> It was selling for just 9000,16 gb in the end.
> 
> Should have grabbed it


 

   grab the M2 may be , wont play 192k , but do play 96k . , and i know what they will say , " we have not been informed about these products , and currently we have no plans of launching these products , we will let you know if released " ..


----------



## sardar17

suman134 said:


> grab the M2 may be , wont play 192k , but do play 96k . , and i know what they will say , " we have not been informed about these products , and currently we have no plans of launching these products , we will let you know if released " ..


 

 Damn costly,,,same price as a15(16 gb)


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> Damn costly,,,same price as a15(16 gb)


 

  hmm , thats expensive but we might not get the a10 series at all . ordered the amperior , for 15k from flipkart .


----------



## suman134

sold out , i bought it .


----------



## sardar17

suman134 said:


> sold out , i bought it .


 

 Haven't ordered a single electronic item from flipkart,,,i was mighty close on xba-3.Then i got gr07 instead after trying and returning xba-h1.
 I miss the lynx,chandigarh store,that guy had everything and was much much cheaper than the blood sucker pro audio home and headphone zone


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> Haven't ordered a single electronic item from flipkart,,,i was mighty close on xba-3.Then i got gr07 instead after trying and returning xba-h1.
> I miss the lynx,chandigarh store,that guy had everything and was much much cheaper than the blood sucker pro audio home and headphone zone


 
  
   i agree , bought a few things from them , like monster tips , fiio e05 , meelec m9 and m6 . these prices are tempting , i got my xba 3 for 3915 , and this is not bad too , amperior for 15k is a good deal for me .


----------



## sardar17

suman134 said:


> i agree , bought a few things from them , like monster tips , fiio e05 , meelec m9 and m6 . these prices are tempting , i got my xba 3 for 3915 , and this is not bad too , amperior for 15k is a good deal for me .


 

 What.....only 4000 for xba-3


----------



## H20Fidelity

Really good results with SRH440 full-size this afternoon.

 Still highly impressed with the increases this does to a Sansa unit. 

 I don't about you guys but I REALLY like this little amp.


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> What.....only 4000 for xba-3


 
  
   my luck was shining that day .


----------



## sardar17

suman134 said:


> my luck was shining that day .


 

 I would say u are..............dammit.
 And i thought 100$ was a good deal


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> I would say u are..............dammit.
> And i thought 100$ was a good deal


 
  
   its just luck , even $100 is not bad , i like it but wont pay more than $120 . its really cheap here in india .


----------



## H20Fidelity

Topic, topic people.......


----------



## suman134

brainwavz S7 , and AP003 !!


----------



## sardar17

Battery life??
 I am getting barely 8 hours out of e6


----------



## suman134

battery life , i am getting close to 15 hrs from ap001 , and only 1hr 20 mins to full charge , and there is a hiss , when not playing anything . its not loud enough but audible .


----------



## suman134

mix the R3 S5 and S0 and make the S7 or may be R5 , it will topple the gr07 and likes .


----------



## peter123

suman134 said:


> battery life , i am getting close to 15 hrs from ap001 , and only 1hr 20 mins to full charge , and there is a hiss , when not playing anything . its not loud enough but audible .




Yes I get the hiss as well. I also get a lot of emi interference when it's connected to my phone (HTC One M7). Does anyone else get this as well?


----------



## sardar17

peter123 said:


> Yes I get the hiss as well. I also get a lot of emi interference when it's connected to my phone (HTC One M7). Does anyone else get this as well?


 

 E6 hisses with very sensitive iem's like brainwavz m3 and that is very very audible.
 But sure havi is opposite of insensitive
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 AND doses not hiss with e6.


----------



## suman134

sardar17 said:


> E6 hisses with very sensitive iem's like brainwavz m3 and that is very very audible.
> But sure havi is opposite of insensitive
> 
> 
> ...


 

  same here too , it dont hiss with S0 or S5 , but with doppios .


----------



## suman134

and after 30 hrs of burning , S0 has become clearer and more V-shaped .


----------



## thatBeatsguy

suman134 said:


> and after 30 hrs of burning , S0 has become clearer and more V-shaped .


 
 Well, after about 80 hours, I agree. The treble finally opened up some time after about 50 hours (which OOTB sounded polite like the R3). The warm tonality is good, but not something that gives me eargasms anymore, having heard a lot of these kinds of IEMs. Right now, I'm pretty sure these have settled in nicely, but will push on to 100 hours before making my final judgements in the review. Also, I will have to wait for the AP001 and add in some thoughts with an amp in the mix.


----------



## suman134

thatbeatsguy said:


> Well, after about 80 hours, I agree. The treble finally opened up some time after about 50 hours (which OOTB sounded polite like the R3). The warm tonality is good, but not something that gives me eargasms anymore, having heard a lot of these kinds of IEMs. Right now, I'm pretty sure these have settled in nicely, but will push on to 100 hours before making my final judgements in the review. Also, I will have to wait for the AP001 and add in some thoughts with an amp in the mix.


 

  nothing more , this amp gives more volume and boosts bass up , and some mids 2-3 db of mids .


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Well, I finally received by AP001 amp, and wow. This thing is a LOT smaller than the pictures make it look. And I just realized that this thing is incapable of turning the bass boost off...I'm now betting this thing is more like a Digizoid ZO2 (or is it Z02?).
  
 Anyways, I'm not going to be reviewing IEMs with these, seieng the bass boost can't be turned off (which will gravely affect my sound opinions). Still, not bad though -- they made the R3s sound a *lot* more fun (although they now sound darker as a result).


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wow. What's up with you?
> 
> Are you...jelly?
> Man, you need to go to jelly school, m'kay?


huehuehue. I see what you did there


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dischorddubstep said:


> huehuehue. I see what you did there


 
 Naturally.


----------



## lin0003

Came yesterday but I missed it


----------



## Brooko

Arrived today - charging now - seriously small unit .....


----------



## Dinerenblanc

Just thought some of you might like to know that this little amp comes free with a purchase of certain Brainwavz IEMs on MP4Nation.


----------



## suman134

it can be free i think , guys at brainwavz are wise and brave for sure , other things are to be seen , and all brainwavz need is a top class earphone .


----------



## lin0003

Arrived today, charging now.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Okay, time for some quick impressions:
  
 The bass boost is honestly nicely centered in the bass region. So far, I don't seem to notice the boost bleeding into the midrange.
 They don't work well for the S0 and S5, but they work *really* well with the R3, which I felt needed a nice boost to the bass to make it sound more fun. 
  
 Will do some more listening once I get the S0 review out of the way.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

thatbeatsguy said:


> Okay, time for some quick impressions:
> 
> The bass boost is honestly nicely centered in the bass region. So far, I don't seem to notice the boost bleeding into the midrange.
> They don't work well for the S0 and S5, but they work *really* well with the R3, which I felt needed a nice boost to the bass to make it sound more fun.
> ...




Great to hear. I guess there's a reason it's being bundled with the R3 right now on MP4Nation. I'm glad I ordered them.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## Brooko

Just for giggles ......
  
 iPhone 5S (about 70% volume) > AP001 > Beyer T1 (600 ohm)
  
 It actually sounds pretty good.  Plenty of bass response.


----------



## lin0003

*Brainwavz AP001 Mini Review*
  
The Brainwavz AP001 is something that I rather unique in today’s market. Whereas we have plenty of portable amplifiers, I don’t think that I have seen on that is quite as unique as the AP001. To be perfectly honest, a week or so ago I had never even heard of the AP001 until Brainwavz offered to send me one to review. I’d like to take this opportunity to thank Audrey from Brainwavz for sending these for me to review. 
  
**Disclaimer** These were given to me in return for an honest review. 
  

  
*Unboxing & Accessories*
 Let’s start with the price. Right now it is just $30 with free Brainwavz Delta IEMs, which is an absolute steal. Hell, it is worth getting these for just the splitter feature. The box is unspectacular obviously and it comes with a pretty standard micro USB cable and 3.5mm cable that is very thin and flexible. Not bad at all for something this cheap, was very nice to see a 3.5mm cable in there – some very expensive amps don’t even include one. 
  

  
*Design & Build Quality*
 Once I saw the design I was immediately impressed. I thought about the Fiio E6 straight away, the form factor is indeed very similar. It is thicker though. There is a gap which looks cool at first, but as far as I can see has no other functionality than that, so maybe that space would have been better used to fit a bigger battery or something. The battery is supposed to last 12 hours, which is decent. There are 2 headphone outs, which is quite cool and it boosts the volume by 120%. This is very good for sharing 2 similar headphones which are rather inefficient or if you just listen very loud. 
  
The build was actually really quite good. I was expecting it to be flimsy and similar to the E6, but it was much better and feels like a truly quality product. The cable is nice, but could have been a little thicker. 
  

  
*Sound*
 Usually I would break this into several sections, but I’m not going to this time. I tested these with a Clip+ and an SPC cable. After trying several IEMs, I think that the RE-400 is the best match. 
  
Boy, this little amp kicks some ass! It is really impressive for $30, being clean and has a bass boost that actually works, which is quite rare for something of this price. The boost is mainly in the mid-bass and I didn’t notice any bass bleed into the mid-range. It is very good with my RE-400s because I always felt like they were just lacking a bit of bass, but now the bass is very solid and hard hitting, but still quite fast. The sub-bass also has a bit of a boost, not much as the mid-bass though. The mid-range is also a little affected, being just a little darker. If you already feel like your IEMs or headphones are too dark, these might not be for you. The treble remained largely unaffected. Soundstage got a little bit of a boost from the Clip+ and imaging was as improved as well. Overall very impressive! 
  

  
*Conclusion*
 I think that Brainwavz has done exceptionally well here, their AP001 is truly an excellent amplifier for the price and ticks many boxes. It is tiny, has two outputs, looks cool, comes with a 3.5mm cable and has a nice bass boost that I imagine many people will appreciate. Well done Brainwavz, I really think that the AP001 will be a very successful amp that might just be the E6 killer that we have been waiting for. 
  
Sorry for the short review, I have exams coming up soon, so don;t have a lot of time ATM. If it changes with burn in or if my impressions change I will edit it. I'll also post it in the reviews section when a product page is made.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

brooko said:


> Just for giggles ......
> 
> iPhone 5S (about 70% volume) > AP001 > Beyer T1 (600 ohm)
> 
> It actually sounds pretty good.  Plenty of bass response.


 
 LOL. 
  
 I now honestly think the AP001 > R3 is a match made in heaven. And it also saves some battery life on the DAP end. The bass boost isn't making them basshead-friendly, but definitely a lot more fun. The polite treble remains unaffected, which, to be honest, is pretty amazing. Gonna test battery life on the AP001 and see if it comes close to the advertised 12 hours. I bet my iPod will probably run out of power before that happens, though (they run at 10 hours at most from a full charge).


----------



## Dinerenblanc

Hey Lin, they're also free with the Brainwavz R3. Might want to make note of that. Good review by the way.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dinerenblanc said:


> Hey Lin, they're also free with the Brainwavz R3. Might want to make note of that. *Good review by the way.*


 
 Agreed! Great job, @lin0003!





 
  
*EDIT*: Major breakthrough with the AP001 > R3. Just tip rolled the R3s to the bassiest tips I have (specifically the large black eartips included in both the S5 and the R3). And BOOM, whaddya know? They do "fun" with an audiophile twist. Amazing. They now sound slightly V-shaped, but not affecting the R3's gorgeous midrange one bit. Wow. Just wow.
  
 I think I found my favorite setup ever.


----------



## Brooko

lin0003 said:


> review ....




Unless I've got the times wrong, this has got to be a record. You received the unit a little over 3 hours ago, charged it, listened to it, and wrote and posted the review an hour ago?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

brooko said:


> Unless I've got the times wrong, this has got to be a record. You received the unit a little over 3 hours ago, charged it, listened to it, and wrote and posted the review an hour ago?


 
 It seems so. 


  
 I agree, this has *got* to be one of the fastest-written reviews I've ever seen. Of course, @lin0003 did state that he would alter the review if he notices significant changes. Still, it's pretty friggin' fast.


----------



## Brooko

Actually the content pretty much matches some of my initial thoughts - I'm just amazed how quick he finished and posted it. When I typically do mine, it takes around 3-4 hours just to do the photos and photo-editing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Then there is the testing, volume matching, writing notes, re-editing etc, etc.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

brooko said:


> Actually the content pretty much matches some of my initial thoughts - I'm just amazed how quick he finished and posted it. When I typically do mine, it takes around 3-4 hours just to do the photos and photo-editing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I've never done an amp review before, so I can't say anything about that for myself. However, the normal time I take to publish an IEM review would usually take ~10 days maximum, with about 7 days of burn-in and 3 days of the actual review writing.


----------



## Shawn71

thatbeatsguy said:


> Okay, time for some quick impressions:
> 
> The bass boost is honestly nicely centered in the bass region. So far, I don't seem to notice the boost bleeding into the midrange.




"bass boost" - Im really confused where/how to enable this feature, as the amp doesnt have any physical switch stated by some....:rolleyes:


----------



## Dinerenblanc

thatbeatsguy said:


> It seems so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He probably had different impressions written ahead of time. Kind of like the way newspapers write their sports articles, where they write for both outcomes of a game.


----------



## Shawn71

And lin in his mini review said "has a bass boost that actually works" :confused_face_2:


----------



## H20Fidelity

Speedy Gonzales - Arriba Arriba!


----------



## suman134

shawn71 said:


> "bass boost" - Im really confused where/how to enable this feature, as the amp doesnt have any physical switch stated by some....


 
    
      no switch , its artificial intelligence , it knows by itself ..


----------



## thatBeatsguy

suman134 said:


> no switch , its artificial intelligence , it knows by itself ..


 
 Actually, the bass boost is native, and you can't turn it off....


----------



## Dinerenblanc

thatbeatsguy said:


> Actually, the bass boost is native, and you can't turn it off....




That kind of sucks, but it's expected of a budget amp.


----------



## Shawn71

suman134 said:


> no switch , its artificial intelligence , it knows by itself ..




Uh huh! AI, ......yeah its like what I quoted couple of pages back,6-10db BB....thought you guys were agreed a tag line bass boost....anyway one has to BUY IT and HEAR IT to believe it......that said,wil be.soon in my inventory(small).... hope this will replace my E06 by looking at the impressions,so far......will be glad.


----------



## Shawn71

thatbeatsguy said:


> Actually, the bass boost is native, and you can't turn it off....




yeah, so its active throughout.....now have to decide this w/delta or w/R3....former is budgeted latter is relaxed spend.but yeah theres a trade-off.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

shawn71 said:


> yeah, so its active throughout.....now have to decide this w/delta or w/R3....former is budgeted latter is relaxed spend.but yeah theres a trade-off.


 
 R3 will probably be worth it. Dat synergy, meng. Match made in heaven IMO.


----------



## suman134

shawn71 said:


> yeah, so its active throughout.....now have to decide this w/delta or w/R3....former is budgeted latter is relaxed spend.but yeah theres a trade-off.


 
  
    works nice with flatter bass phones line R3 and delta , doppois , unless you want huge bass , putting S5 to it makes it a heavy bass iem like ma750 .


----------



## suman134

thatbeatsguy said:


> R3 will probably be worth it. Dat synergy, meng. Match made in heaven IMO.


 
  
   i too loved it , really nice bass from the R3 with AP001 .


----------



## thatBeatsguy

suman134 said:


> i too loved it , really nice bass from the R3 with AP001 .


 
 And the best part? Mids & treble = unaffected.
 Huge win for Brainwavz right here.


----------



## suman134

thatbeatsguy said:


> And the best part? Mids & treble = unaffected.
> Huge win for Brainwavz right here.


 
  
   exactly , blessing for those , who have an expression like " i hope this had some more bass " .


----------



## H20Fidelity

thatbeatsguy said:


> Actually, the bass boost is native, and you can't turn it off....


 


 Go hard or go home so to speak.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

h20fidelity said:


> Go hard or go home so to speak.


 
 Agreed. Although I would like to see an actual BB off switch and maybe its own volume ocntrol in a possible AP002.


----------



## BillsonChang007

shawn71 said:


> yeah, so its active throughout.....now have to decide this w/delta or w/R3....former is budgeted latter is relaxed spend.but yeah theres a trade-off.




From all the impression I am reading, and as one of the reviewer of Delta, no doubt, go for the R3 and AP-001


----------



## suman134

AP003 will be interesting . lets compete with fiio !!


----------



## H20Fidelity

thatbeatsguy said:


> Agreed. Although I would like to see an actual BB off switch and maybe its own volume control in a possible AP002.


 


 When I first turned on AP001 I immediately looked for the BB switch. 

 After discovering its locked on I came to terms and went with it!

 An alternative is to take full control of the BB by reducing it from a rockboxed Clip+ or Zip EQ. (which I think is wonderful synergy to begin with)

 I agree, a switch on AP002 is a good idea.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

h20fidelity said:


> *When I first turned on AP001 I immediately looked for the BB switch. *
> 
> After discovering its locked on I came to terms and went with it!
> 
> ...


 
 I agree. Although before even turning it on, I was already looking for any switch that I could use. The gap in the right side could've been used for a BB switch, though. It doesn't matter, since this is still their first try at it. but I'd lvoe to see what they would be able to do with a design of their very own.


----------



## Shawn71

thatbeatsguy said:


> R3 will probably be worth it. Dat synergy, meng. Match made in heaven IMO.







suman134 said:


> works nice with flatter bass phones line R3 and delta , doppois , unless you want huge bass , putting S5 to it makes it a heavy bass iem like ma750 .







billsonchang007 said:


> From all the impression I am reading, and as one of the reviewer of Delta, no doubt, go for the R3 and AP-001




TY gents... I actually made up mind already when I received the deal 2/3 days ago to go with R3+AP001,just little after I placed the order for GR07CE.....and kova too suggested just like you guys....btw, I do consider R3 is bwavz's indeigenous TOTL iem, tho B2 is re-brand of FA dba2 and now with improvised pre-mould ear hooks (v2) and the current pre-season deal price,its a steal.....for both.


----------



## BillsonChang007

suman134 said:


> AP003 will be interesting . lets compete with fiio !!




 I am with you for that


----------



## Brooko

Quick questions - as it might just be my unit .......
  

Anyone getting a rather large static pop if unplugging the source input plug?
Anyone having issues with the audio not always being recognised (ie amp doesn't fire up) - and have to plug and replug source to make it recognise input?
Anyone having audio suddenly die on them - even though there is heaps of battery (newly charged) - and having to replug source to get blue light back on.
  
 All of above is infrequent - but is happening more than once.  I've had audio die 3 times in the last 3 hours (random).  It's a bit annoying.


----------



## peter123

brooko said:


> Quick questions - as it might just be my unit .......
> 
> 
> Anyone getting a rather large static pop if unplugging the source input plug?
> ...




1. Yes
2. No
3. No


----------



## Brooko

Arrrgh
  
 Why does it happen to me .......
  
 I had two pairs of Deltas with channel imbalance as well (which is why I never reviewed them).
  
 Guess I've just been unlucky so far


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No
> 3. No


 
 Agreed. The pop always happens to me for some reason. I try to circumvent that by removing the IEMs from the amp, then amp from source. So far, it's working.


----------



## suman134

same here , that sound is there , but no other problems at all for now .


----------



## Leo888

Placed an order last night. AP001 + Delta. Had the old version R3 and the Delta will become a Christmas gift for someone. Good to know that it has good synergy with the R3 making it a sweet deal for me. Thanks guys for the impressions and thoughts.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Okay, thoughts on battery life. I gave them a full charge last night, let them run on the iPad driving an R3 and an S0 simultaneously (at a comforrtable listening level, of course), and left them running from around 10 PM to 9 AM.
  


Spoiler: Guess what?



They were still running. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I haven't recharged them yet, but I didn't want to push on to over the 13 hour mark. Still, they perform as advertised, which is great. It's a great first impression coming from Brainwavz' first amp.


----------



## asdfvtn

Nice to see some reviews on this low-costing guy!
 I got a couple questions if you guys don't mind too much.
 I've had my fair share of under $300 headphones/IEMs, but I never bothered with an amp all this time. Right now, I'm mostly using my Shure SE215, V-Moda M100, and Sony XBA-C10P. 
 I'm running my music out of my LG G2 (and maybe Note 4 soon) mostly.
 I understand this amp seems to make the sound darker, but if you guys were me, what would you think? Any potential decent pairings/benefit?
  
 Thanks- Cheers.
  
  
 Edit: 
 Just in case people didn't already know and were interested- The AP001 also comes free with the purchase of the HM9.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm going to try AP001 with my Samsung Tab2 and a movie later on today.

 Could it be... Cinema Max in a match box?


----------



## lin0003

brooko said:


> Quick questions - as it might just be my unit .......
> 
> 
> Anyone getting a rather large static pop if unplugging the source input plug?
> ...


 
 Yes
 Yes 
 Yes
  
 For some reason if refuses to recognise my Clip+


----------



## thatBeatsguy

asdfvtn said:


> Nice to see some reviews on this low-costing guy!
> I got a couple questions if you guys don't mind too much.
> I've had my fair share of under $300 headphones/IEMs, but I never bothered with an amp all this time. Right now, I'm mostly using my Shure SE215, V-Moda M100, and Sony XBA-C10P.
> I'm running my music out of my LG G2 (and maybe Note 4 soon) mostly.
> ...


 
 Haven't really tried any of the cans/IEMs you mentioned, but from reviews, I don't think the AP001 will do well with any of those mentioned gear.


----------



## asdfvtn

thatbeatsguy said:


> Haven't really tried any of the cans/IEMs you mentioned, but from reviews, I don't think the AP001 will do well with any of those mentioned gear.


 
 Thanks, thatBeatsguy!
  
 Just realized I also have 350 points to use on their site from a pair of Brainwavz R1 that I bought from them a really long time ago. *$21.02 ​*total for a pair of Deltas and an amp can't be bad. I'll sleep on it I guess haha.
 Any other opinions?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

asdfvtn said:


> Thanks, thatBeatsguy!
> 
> Just realized I also have 350 points to use on their site from a pair of Brainwavz R1 that I bought from them a really long time ago. *$21.02 ​*total for a pair of Deltas and an amp can't be bad. I'll sleep on it I guess haha.
> 
> Any other opinions?




Come again?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

asdfvtn said:


> Thanks, thatBeatsguy!
> 
> Just realized I also have 350 points to use on their site from a pair of Brainwavz R1 that I bought from them a really long time ago. *$21.02 ​*total for a pair of Deltas and an amp can't be bad. I'll sleep on it I guess haha.
> Any other opinions?


 
 Well, you could also try the FiiO E6, which is a dedicated headphone amp with switchable bass boost and its own volume control. Features-wise it bests the AP001, but as I don't own both, I can't say for certain.


----------



## Brooko

lin0003 said:


> Yes
> Yes
> Yes
> 
> For some reason if refuses to recognise my Clip+


 
  
 Thanks David - it got really annoying today.  Also picks up interference from time to time with nearby electronics.
  
 I'll probably write a review tonight.  Based on the unit I have, I wouldn't personally buy it.  Can see where people new to the hobby might quite like it though.  For the price you can't argue - but:
 * Not configurable
 * Prone to interference
 * Electronics not reliable (based on yours and my samples).  I do know Brainwavz service is impeccable though - so they'd replace if anyone does get an iffy unit.
  
 If it was me personally, I'd get the E6 for roughly similar price.  But I applaud Brainwavz for looking at this market.  Probably just need to be looking at their own designs so they can better control the quality.


----------



## asdfvtn

dinerenblanc said:


> Come again?


 
 Huh?
 After using my points that I have on my account + the 5% off coupon, the total would be $21.02 for me.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

brooko said:


> If it was me personally, I'd get the E6 for roughly similar price.  But I applaud Brainwavz for looking at this market.  *Probably just need to be looking at their own designs* so they can better control the quality.


 
 I'm really hoping for that, especially since I saw an amp that looks just like this from a not-so-credible seller (I'm sure I posted a link a few pages back).


----------



## Shawn71

asdfvtn said:


> Huh?
> After using my points that I have on my account + the 5% off coupon, the total would be $21.02 for me.




I believe he/she havent shopped yet there, yeah,bit of different way of asking for the thing that user wanted to know/ask.....tho.


----------



## Shawn71

thatbeatsguy said:


> I'm really hoping for that, especially since I saw an amp that looks just like this from a not-so-credible seller (I'm sure I posted a link a few pages back).




Thats why FiiO still a leader in budget amp/dac/dap as they design from the scratch on their own and deliver what we wanted.....than just re-branding. But I believe these issues can be sorted out in the near future batches by bwavz,by escalating to their OEM'er....not a bad move by bwavz targeting entry level amp territory.....


----------



## Brooko

Update - think I've figured out the issue.
  
 With really sensitive IEMs, and keeping the source at quite a low volume, I don't think the amp is actually realising there is a signal there.  Which is why it's not starting when plugged.  As soon as I increase volume on the source, it kicks in.  This also makes sense because when i was unplugging and plugging, it was causing a sonic 'pop' which was obviously also causing the amp to power up.
  
 The reason I think it was cutting out is for basically same underlying issue.  Not enough source volume (otherwise listening is too loud).  So after it's predetermined cut-off period, it switches itself off (thinking there is no signal).
  
 I'll know later tonight - because I'm using it again with the iPhone 5S and T1s (ok stop that laughing in the background !).  This actually sounds pretty good.  I have to work tonight anyway - so I'll leave it playing for a couple of hours to see if that is the issue.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

shawn71 said:


> Thats why FiiO still a leader in budget amp/dac/dap as they design from the scratch on their own and deliver what we wanted.....than just re-branding. But I believe these issues can be sorted out in the near future batches by bwavz,by escalating to their OEM'er....not a bad move by bwavz targeting entry level amp territory.....


 
 Exactly. FiiO does deisgn all of their own amps, so we can be sure of more consistent QC.
  
 However, something to note is what Brainwavz could do. In teh past, they used to simply release rebrands of both IEMs and headphones (i.e. B2, HM3, and HM5). Lately though, they've been releasing their very own stuff after that age, with the S series, the R series, and the recent HM9. Seeing their direction with their releases, it wouldn't be a surprise to see them come out with their own designs.
  
 It could be that Brainwavz is looking to use this AP001 as a sort of stepping stone to help them get some traction onto the portable amp market. Again, this wouldn't be a surprise. It's a pretty good entrance, though.


----------



## Brooko

OK - an hour in with the T1's and the higher source volume level - and no cut-outs at all.
  
 So I'd suggest if you're having similar issues with a very sensitive IEM, the fix is to use something that requires a bit more gain/volume.


----------



## indieman

dinerenblanc said:


> Hey Lin, they're also free with the Brainwavz R3. Might want to make note of that. Good review by the way.




Could someone post a link to this? Can't seem to find it...
Edit: Nevermind, I found it. You have to select the free gift in the r3 page.
http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-r3-dual-dynamic-iem-earphones


----------



## Saoshyant

I wonder when MP4Nation will start shipping the ap001


----------



## Salsera

saoshyant said:


> I wonder when MP4Nation will start shipping the ap001


 

 Already started!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

> Originally Posted by *Salsera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
 "Ask and ye shall receive," as they say.


----------



## Saoshyant

salsera said:


> Already started!




I think I got my now shipping email right as you posted that


----------



## Dinerenblanc

asdfvtn said:


> Huh?
> After using my points that I have on my account + the 5% off coupon, the total would be $21.02 for me.


 
 If you purchase on from MP4Nation through their Amazon storefront, an automatic coupon is applied and you only pay $17.55.


----------



## Brooko

My review here : http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11884
  
 I gave it a 2 and half stars.  Head-Fi's rating system shows this as a negative.  I prefer to see it as a neutral review (half of 5 = 2.5).  Anyway I couldn't really give it much more than that.  Thanks Audrey.  I hope your team eventually considers designing their own amps (rather than rebranding).  Personally I think your own engineers could do better than this.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

brooko said:


> My review here : http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11884
> 
> I gave it a 2 and half stars.  Head-Fi's rating system shows this as a negative.  I prefer to see it as a neutral review (half of 5 = 2.5).  Anyway I couldn't really give it much more than that.  Thanks Audrey.  I hope your team eventually considers designing their own amps (rather than rebranding).  Personally I think your own engineers could do better than this.


 
 Great review as always. I agree fully with all of your points.


----------



## suman134

brooko said:


> My review here : http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11884
> 
> I gave it a 2 and half stars.  Head-Fi's rating system shows this as a negative.  I prefer to see it as a neutral review (half of 5 = 2.5).  Anyway I couldn't really give it much more than that.  Thanks Audrey.  I hope your team eventually considers designing their own amps (rather than rebranding).  Personally I think your own engineers could do better than this.


 

  its a rebrand of ?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

suman134 said:


> its a rebrand of ?


 
 www.lindy.co.uk/audio-video-c2/headphones-c188/mini-headphone-amp-splitter-p7282


----------



## thatBeatsguy

thatbeatsguy said:


> www.lindy.co.uk/audio-video-c2/headphones-c188/mini-headphone-amp-splitter-p7282


 
 Note how they look exactly alike (sans color). The actual brand of this one is unknown.


----------



## suman134

hmm , exactly !!


----------



## peter123

If any of you guys having the AP001 also have got the Q701's give them a try together. Turns the Q's into bass cannons in a very good and interesting way. Been using the Geek Out720-AP001-Q701's for hours now and with music like Celldweller, Daft Punk, Pharell Williams and Dave Gahan it sounds absolutely fantastic.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

asdfvtn said:


> Thanks, thatBeatsguy!
> 
> Just realized I also have 350 points to use on their site from a pair of Brainwavz R1 that I bought from them a really long time ago. *$21.02 ​*total for a pair of Deltas and an amp can't be bad. I'll sleep on it I guess haha.
> 
> Any other opinions?


the delta isn't half bad IMO if you use bi-Flanges.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm probably going to leave the delta boxed up.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> If any of you guys having the AP001 also have got the Q701's give them a try together. Turns the Q's into bass cannons in a very good and interesting way. Been using the Geek Out720-AP001-Q701's for hours now and with music like Celldweller, Daft Punk, Pharell Williams and Dave Gahan it sounds absolutely fantastic.


 
 Oh wow. This would work great with the AKGs I'm looking to getting next year.


----------



## sfwalcer

HOT D'YAM!!! This lil' AP001 amp hooked onto my the Sansa Clip+ is crazy nice with my VSonic GR07 BEs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 There was much more static/ background noise hooked up to my Nokia N9 along with some flabby bass bloat but this seems to be completely resolved on a rockboxed Clip+ with EQing the bass down a couple of notches (-3 to be exact) with volume at 0 to 2.
  
 This thing is more transparent sounding to me than the FiiO E17 which i bought and sold twice. LMAO The E17 amp was a BIG meh for me, cuz its internal DAC sound quality was much more impressive than its amp section. In fact the Clip+ has also sounded a bit boring to me with its average soundstaging/ neutral-esque leaning 2D sound presentation, but this lil' AP001 seems to add some excitement to overall sound with improved 3D staging and bass quantity (when EQed down that is). Liking very much what i am hearing so far with this paring.
  
 The straight 3.5mm male to 3.5mm male stock connector that came with the AP001 is kinda crappy. The stock L-shape one from my Cayin C5 seems much better in quality....


----------



## razzer001

Those with the AP001 that are experiencing issues with the auto power off, this is related to the output volume of your source gear. Generally anything less than 1/4 of your device volume level will turn the AP001 off, if you normally listen to volume levels higher than 1/4 volume or intend to use the AP001 with your specific device at a higher volume level then you should not see this happen. Our testing was on mostly standard devices like smartphones and standard media players (i.e. iPod, Clip, etc).
  
 As the AP001 is now making its way into the wild we are bound to see people using these with other devices than the ones we tested with and with different output levels, if you find your AP001 cutting off when your source device is set to a volume higher than 1/4 its volume level then please post it on this thread what device is was and volume level, we will compile and publish a compatibility list.


----------



## sfwalcer

razzer001 said:


> Those with the AP001 that are experiencing issues with the auto power off, this is related to the output volume of your source gear. Generally anything less than 1/4 of your device volume level will turn the AP001 off, if you normally listen to volume levels higher than 1/4 volume or intend to use the AP001 with your specific device at a higher volume level then you should not see this happen. Our testing was on mostly standard devices like smartphones and standard media players (i.e. iPod, Clip, etc).
> 
> As the AP001 is now making its way into the wild we are bound to see people using these with other devices than the ones we tested with and with different output levels, if you find your AP001 cutting off when your source device is set to a volume higher than 1/4 its volume level then please post it on this thread what device is was and volume level, we will compile and publish a compatibility list.


 

 ^
 Isn't the general rule for external amps to crank your source to max or 90% volume and adjust the volume levels on the amp instead of the source??? Plus that lil AP001 amp isn't THAT much more powerful than say your typical DAP. It just gives it like 2 to 3 more levels of extra power/volume from my experience so far.
  
 It is just enough to drive my slightly harder to drive iems such as my VSonic gr07 BE which my weak sauce Nokia N9 internal can't drive so....
  
 It's not THAT much more powerful than a rockboxed Sansa clip+ but makes it sound more exciting with the added fullness in staging/3Dness/bass. :  )


----------



## Saoshyant

I wonder how it'll like the es100. I'll fin out soon enough


----------



## Brooko

razzer001 said:


> Those with the AP001 that are experiencing issues with the auto power off, this is related to the output volume of your source gear. Generally anything less than 1/4 of your device volume level will turn the AP001 off, if you normally listen to volume levels higher than 1/4 volume or intend to use the AP001 with your specific device at a higher volume level then you should not see this happen. Our testing was on mostly standard devices like smartphones and standard media players (i.e. iPod, Clip, etc).
> 
> As the AP001 is now making its way into the wild we are bound to see people using these with other devices than the ones we tested with and with different output levels, if you find your AP001 cutting off when your source device is set to a volume higher than 1/4 its volume level then please post it on this thread what device is was and volume level, we will compile and publish a compatibility list.


 
 Thanks Raz
  
 X5 with sensitive IEMs.


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> HOT D'YAM!!! This lil' AP001 amp hooked onto my the Sansa Clip+ is crazy nice with my VSonic GR07 BEs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 AP001 is VERY sensitive to EMI, and thus not suitable for use with smartphones.  I was just running a few tests.  Plugged in to X5 (HO of course), and fast forwarding through a song or idling - I hear just added background white noise from AP001.  Put my Note 4 an inch away from X5 and in addition to background noise get a lot of random EMI pops and clicks.  I'm aware this is re-branded design so Brainwavz is not in a control of the respin, but adding a simple EMI shielding inside of the module would easily take care of that.  Plus, a few caps to filter internal power supply feed will take care of background noise 
  
 Other than that, I'm really digging this little guy!!!  An excellent sound booster with a permanent extra bass boost.  The bass boost is actually well controlled without spilling into lower mids, adds a bit of warmth to overly bright IEMs.  What I found surprising, testing it with Altone200 it not just improved bass to my liking (I always crave for more bass!!!), but also tighten up upper mids and leveled it off in comparison to low end.  From my experience, I found Altone200 to be too bright for my ears (upper mids/lower treble were piercing my eardrums) so I had to play around with a volume to lower it down to a comfortable level.  Doing that brings more bass upfront and makes mids perception to be recessed.  So, I had to constantly play around with a volume level to find that sweet spot.  With AP001 added in the chain, I can raise the volume up and maintain a great balance between bass and tolerable level of upper mids/treble.  Really enjoying that!!!  And as others pointed out, AP001 is more suitable for brighter IEMs rather than darker ones.  It doesn't pair up well with S0.


----------



## Saoshyant

Sounds like I'll probably put some velcro on the back of it and just attach it to my Clip+ and call it a day.  That way, I can easily swap it out for the E6 if I'm wanting something without a bass boost.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Can anyone please do a triple stack with iNano 6, FiiO E06K and BrainWavz's new AP001?! Please? I wonder how tiny set up will sound


----------



## Saoshyant

When mine gets in, I'll try to remember to do so


----------



## BillsonChang007

saoshyant said:


> When mine gets in, I'll try to remember to do so




I will be your personal reminder


----------



## sfwalcer

saoshyant said:


> Sounds like I'll probably put some velcro on the back of it and just attach it to my Clip+ and call it a day.  That way, I can easily swap it out for the E6 if I'm wanting something without a bass boost.


 
 ^
... both are pretty damn tiny and light as a feather.
  
... taped to the back. Gonna need some velcro. : P
  
... a different perspective. 
  
... sonic jet pack on the back of my Clip+. :  )
  
... lovely combo indeed.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

I got this in the mail yesterday and I must say I'm relatively pleased with it.Yes, it's as basic as it gets when it comes to amps, but is serviceable. However, the Brainwavz R3 I received along with the amp is not so pleasing. The darn thing is defective; left earpiece plays at a lower volume and is slightly distorted. I'm gonna have to send it back for a replacement. It's my first time buying directly through MP4Nation's website. I hope they do not ask me to pay for shipping cause that would be ridiculous since it was defective out of the box. Anyone had any experience with their customer service?


----------



## earfonia

AP001 is about simplicity and fun. And it does it quite well.


----------



## Salsera

dinerenblanc said:


> I got this in the mail yesterday and I must say I'm relatively pleased with it.Yes, it's as basic as it gets when it comes to amps, but is serviceable. However, the Brainwavz R3 I received along with the amp is not so pleasing. The darn thing is defective; left earpiece plays at a lower volume and is slightly distorted. I'm gonna have to send it back for a replacement. It's my first time buying directly through MP4Nation's website. I hope they do not ask me to pay for shipping cause that would be ridiculous since it was defective out of the box. Anyone had any experience with their customer service?


 

 Hey there,
 Can you try cleaning the audio jack of the R3 and make sure they are getting a good seal? If the problem is not solved, *open a support ticket* and we'll arrange a replacement to be sent over.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

salsera said:


> Hey there,
> Can you try cleaning the audio jack of the R3 and make sure they are getting a good seal? If the problem is not solved, *open a support ticket* and we'll arrange a replacement to be sent over.


 
 Hi, the audio jack has been cleaned, and the seal is as good as it can get. When I pull the headphones out, I can feel a ton if suction in my ear, so its definitely not a problem with the seal. The headphones are defective. I've also tried them on many difference sources, and its the same. I must say I'm pretty disappointed. Oddly enough, the invoice found on the Fedex envelope described them as a pair of *"sample"* headphones with the price being quoted as only worth $20. Was I shipped a sample unit? I also noticed that there's a bit of glue on the exterior of the earpieces. Needless to say, I'm not too impressed by the build quality of these headphones. Anyway, I've already filled out a support ticket. Here's my ticket ID: GCP-53242. I would appreciate it if you can expedite the replacement process.


----------



## Salsera

dinerenblanc said:


> Hi, the audio jack has been cleaned, and the seal is as good as it can get. When I pull the headphones out, I can feel a ton if suction in my ear, so its definitely not a problem with the seal. The headphones are defective. I've also tried them on many difference sources, and its the same. I must say I'm pretty disappointed. Oddly enough, the invoice found on the Fedex envelope described them as a pair of *"sample"* headphones with the price being quoted as only worth $20. Was I shipped a sample unit? I also noticed that there's a bit of glue on the exterior of the earpieces. Needless to say, I'm not too impressed by the build quality of these headphones. Anyway, I've already filled out a support ticket. Here's my ticket ID: GCP-53242. I would appreciate it if you can expedite the replacement process.


 
 No, you were not sent a sample unit... All our packages are marked with a $20 value (to avoid them being stuck at customs).
 Customer service will get back to you within 1 working day.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

salsera said:


> No, you were not sent a sample unit... All our packages are marked with a $20 value (to avoid them being stuck at customs).
> Customer service will get back to you within 1 working day.


 
 Thank you for the clarification. I believe you will cover my shipping charges, correct?


----------



## Salsera

dinerenblanc said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I believe you will cover my shipping charges, correct?


 

 Correct. You're very welcome.


----------



## Brooko

Well done Audrey.  Brainwavz service is impeccable - as always.  Impressive


----------



## Salsera

brooko said:


> Well done Audrey.  Brainwavz service is impeccable - as always.  Impressive


 

 We're trying our best to keep everyone happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks dear Brooko!


----------



## sfwalcer

brooko said:


> Well done Audrey.  Brainwavz service MASS DIS. Campaign is impeccable - as always.  Impressive


 
 ^
 FTFY!!! 
  
  


salsera said:


> We're trying our best to keep everyone happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 We are all well fed thanks to ya'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Esp. in Brookos case sheep fatten for the slaughter. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









... LMAO this avi is just too cute and fitting. <333s  : P


----------



## Saoshyant

It occurs to me it's odd my first exposure to Brainwavz is from an amp, then again the same happened for Beyerdynamic.


----------



## Salsera

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> FTFY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lol, either way, if we're all happy in the end... it's all good!
  
 And YOU, are such a troll... At least I can't help but laugh every time you post something!


----------



## sfwalcer

salsera said:


> Lol, either way, if we're all happy in the end... it's all good!
> 
> And YOU, are such a troll...* At least I can't help but laugh every time you post something! *


 

 ^
 Welp since you're happy and i am happy with these AP001s, just we're just one happy family......... besides that black sheep that is. : P


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









... shots fyred!!! 


 *Guess my troll job is done here, no need for me to write any reviews of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
  
 MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!
... EZ.


----------



## Salsera

sfwalcer said:


> *Guess my troll job is done here, no need for me to write any reviews of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What do you mean mission accomplished! Still waiting on your full review!


----------



## sfwalcer

> What do you mean mission accomplished! Still waiting on your full review!


 
 ^
 Was just trollin' ya' why of course. Man listening to my ATH CKS1000s with my Clip+/AP001 combo with bass set to (-3) and treble (-3) these are damn amazing!!!
  
 Wasn't impressed with these ATH CKS1Ks after i re-purchased them from my audition long ago due to so many great budget-fi gears that has been released of late such as the VSonic VSD3S and Ostry KC06, but these are FINALLY impressing me again with this cheapo combo. 
  
 Sadly the VSonic VSD3S doesn't sound good with this setup, cuz it even makes their mids/micro details recessed in comparison to my C5/X5 combo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has always been impressed with the VSD3S mids/micro details but with the Clip+/AP001 it sound so underwhelming. LMAO
  
 With EQ my ATH CKS1000s sounds better the Clip+/AP001 than my C5/X5 combo which kinda makes sense since the Clip+ is more bland/neutral so the more V-shape sound of the CKS1Ks is tamed a bit esp. when the bass and TREBLE is lowered. They sound a bit hot/thin on the C5/X5 which gels better with the warmer sound of the VSD3S which also makes sense.
  
*edit*: Based on the observations above i think Brainwavz made a wise choice to make the more neutral sounding Deltas as the combo package with this lil' AP001 amp cuz other bassy iems will less likely gel well with them. Have not tried my S5 with with my Clip+/AP001 setup yet. Will do in due tyme but i am not feeling good about it. haha Haven't touched those S5s since i last reviewed them. : P


----------



## Brooko

I still like the iPhone 5S > AP001 > T1 combo (I can see the audiophiles groaning at the thought).  Was listening to it again for a couple of hours last night.  Just need to pair the right headphones ......
  
 Would imagine it would go great with a pair of DT880s as well.


----------



## sfwalcer

brooko said:


> I still like the iPhone 5S > AP001 > T1 combo (I can see the audiophiles groaning at the thought).  Was listening to it again for a couple of hours last night.  Just need to pair the right headphones ......
> 
> Would imagine it would go great with a pair of DT880s as well.


 

 ^
 So you're gonna revise your review of them then??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For $30 with a pair of free deltas is a damn sweet deal. Also your IEMs that you are using with this lil' amp needs to be half decent cuz pairing average amp with average pair of iem is gonna sound underwhelming. Same goes for your DAP sources. But THANKS GOD decent sounding gears like the Clip+ exists and that the VSonic gr07 BE which can be had pretty cheap these days sounds good with this amp.
  
 I still very much stand my ground that this lil' AP001 impressed me more than the FiiO E17 on sonics alone. Damn was the amp section of the E17 underwhelming and meh in terms of transparency, soundstaging, 3Dness and micro details. My Audinst MX1 beats the crap outta it. haha


----------



## suman134

I am done with my review , its up !!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11909 .


----------



## Brooko

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> So you're gonna revise your review of them then???
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nope.  It's my honest opinion, and it still stands.  I'm sure Audrey and Brainwavz would rather know what I really think anyway.  I don't want to become one of "those reviewers" who give a 4+ star for every bit of gear they get, regardless of the performance.  The whole reason I do the reviews is for the fun of writing them.  I purchase the gear I intend to use personally anyway (or at least offer to anyway - some manufacturers won't let you).  And I always offer to return gear at my cost if the manufacturer would prefer that.
  
 Again - let's have a look at where it's weak.

Can't pair it with some sources, especially if listening to very sensitive IEMs
Prone to EMI
Quite bassy - so limited to headphones you can pair it with.
AMP is comparatively weak
  
 Compared to E6 at same price

No volume control
No EQ control
Weaker amp than the E6
  
 Personally I'd spend an extra $30 and grab an E07K - but that's just me.
  
 Where it is good:

Low cost - for the budget conscious
Small form factor
Fun factor - if that's what you're looking for (especially suits brighter headphones)
Dual headphone out
  
 Bit for me it's not a 4+ star offering.  Fix some of it's "issues" and the ratings would jump


----------



## thatBeatsguy

brooko said:


> Nope.  It's my honest opinion, and it still stands.  I'm sure Audrey and Brainwavz would rather know what I really think anyway.  I don't want to become one of "those reviewers" who give a 4+ star for every bit of gear they get, regardless of the performance.  The whole reason I do the reviews is for the fun of writing them.  I purchase the gear I intend to use personally anyway (or at least offer to anyway - some manufacturers won't let you).  And I always offer to return gear at my cost if the manufacturer would prefer that.
> 
> Again - let's have a look at where it's weak.
> 
> ...


 
 Sadly, I don't really get any of the issues you guys have been getting, like the volume cut-off thing. Sure, I did get a loud pop in my IEMs during the first week, but so far, I haven't been getting it. The EMI issue is something to worry about, though -- but as I use an iPod, I don't get the problem as often (it does happen when my phone is nearby, though).


----------



## Brooko

That's OK though - people will have different personal preferences (which is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - I'm just giving a rating based on mine, which I spell out very clearly at the beginning of every review I write.
  
 It's a matter of perspective as well though.  You'll probably note that I was inclined to be over enthusiastic with some of my early review attempts - mainly because I had very limited experience with a lot of gear.  As my experience has grown, it becomes easier to compare, and I'd like to think I've become more objective - both in the way I review, and the methods I now use.  I've actually gone back over some of my older reviews, and changed the ratings as I began to discover flaws in some of my earlier methodology.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

brooko said:


> That's OK though - people will have different personal preferences (which is good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 True. I've seen many of your older reviews, and I just keep getting blown away. I perfectly respect your rating (which to some end lines up with mine).


----------



## Brooko

Yep - and it doesn't take anything away from other people's opinions.  A lot of people will love the AP001. There are some earphones I'd love to try it with - but most of my hybrids are simply too bassy, or too sensitive.  It'd probably pair really well with something like a Grado though, and it does (IMO) with the Beyers.
  
 I hope Brainwavz give it to their engineers, and say to them - "OK, now improve it and let's make one of our own".


----------



## BillsonChang007

According to Audrey, my unit just shipped today. I am thinking of pairing it with iFi Micro iDSD for the fun of it. Hehe


----------



## shockdoc

I would buy this in a heartbeat if it had any kind of volume control (so I could run it LOD).


----------



## dragon2knight

Here is my review of the AP001, thanks to Audrey (Salsera) for the review unit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11911


----------



## dragon2knight

Wow, I literally just read through this thread...I had no idea this was even here despite a feeble search for one a week ago....I'm amazed by how much I got my review to mirror so many different opinions on the AP001....it simply points to the fact that they are simple, decently designed(even if it wasn't by mp4nation themselves), and pretty well do the job they were designed for. 
  
 I agree, they could use an on/off switch for the bass boost, it would make the AP001's perfect for A/B'ing...and they would sell so many more because of just that fact. Perhaps in a future version, Brainwavz does listen to their customers, one of the things I love about them. 
  
 And Brooko, keep on doing what you do best, be honest about what your given for reviews, it's the only way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 All told, I like the AP001, it makes a great companion to my C3, at least it helps out with bass there. And it also goes well with my X1, It allows for less EQing with different IEM's. My fav headphone/AP001 combo is with my HM5's, really gives it a nice, even bass boost.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My AP001 review is up.

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11970

 Thanks again for the sample, I really have fun with AP001.


----------



## davei1

Here is what the slot is for...
  
 http://static.squarespace.com/static/53f35d9ce4b04d36ebb0b633/t/545bb960e4b042d984a07afa/1415297391328/?format=750w


----------



## H20Fidelity

davei1 said:


> Here is what the slot is for...
> 
> http://static.squarespace.com/static/53f35d9ce4b04d36ebb0b633/t/545bb960e4b042d984a07afa/1415297391328/?format=750w


 


 I should have read that in the instructions! *doh* WAIT! There AREN'T any instructions!.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

h20fidelity said:


> I should have read that in the instructions! *doh* WAIT! There AREN'T any instructions!.   :wink_face:




Meh. It's a crummy way to store your headphones anyway.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dinerenblanc said:


> Meh. It's a crummy way to store your headphones anyway.


 


 And to think I've been using it as a pen holder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 But seriously, thanks for letting us know davei1.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

h20fidelity said:


> And to think I've been using it as a pen holder. :rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was using it to store my nail clippings.


----------



## shockdoc

davei1 said:


> Here is what the slot is for...
> 
> http://static.squarespace.com/static/53f35d9ce4b04d36ebb0b633/t/545bb960e4b042d984a07afa/1415297391328/?format=750w


 
  That is BADAZZ!!!
  
 Which Brainwavz IEM's are those?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

shockdoc said:


> That is BADAZZ!!!
> 
> Which Brainwavz IEM's are those?


 
 I'm pretty sure those are not Brainwavz IEMs.


----------



## lin0003

shockdoc said:


> That is BADAZZ!!!
> 
> Which Brainwavz IEM's are those?


 
 Those are some custom IEMs.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dinerenblanc said:


> I'm pretty sure those are not Brainwavz IEMs.


 


lin0003 said:


> Those are some custom IEMs.


 
 I'm pretty sure he's just joking/being sarcastic.


----------



## shockdoc

thatbeatsguy said:


> I'm pretty sure he's just joking/being sarcastic.


 
 Actually I was just joking/being facetious.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

shockdoc said:


> Actually I was just joking/being facetious.


 
 Nah, you were totally being serious.


----------



## Leo888

Mine just came in. Charging in process. Cheers.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Mine just came in. Charging in process. Cheers.




What sources are you going to use AP001 with? Do try a Sansa Clip / Zip if you have one.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> What sources are you going to use AP001 with? Do try a Sansa Clip / Zip if you have one.




Will do H20. My zip is attached to the NX1 for now until my Fiio X1 arrives. Right now running it in with the Rocco BA driving the Philips S2. I've always like the bass on the S2 and it's really flashing them bass out in spades. Guess the S2 will be seeing some playtime after being in the drawer for some months now. Great buy to rediscover some old gears. Cheers.


----------



## earfonia

Finally managed to squeezed sometime to post the AP001 review:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11995


----------



## BillsonChang007

Apparently, mine stuck in the custom... agian. Monday should be here. Finger crossed.


----------



## H20Fidelity

billsonchang007 said:


> Apparently, mine stuck in the custom... agian. Monday should be here. Finger crossed.




Better late than never!


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> Better late than never!




Yeah... But I feel bad to BrainWavz. When they ship me something, its always delayed. This time was the longest to my record.


----------



## gyx11

I originally bought the AP001 for reasons completely unrelated to audio. I've actually been looking for a cheapo splitter ever since I sold off my E07K (which had dual headphone output jacks). It's extremely useful for allowing my friend and I to listen to university lecture recordings concurrently when we're in the library, without needing to either play it through the speakers, or to be adjoined like siamese twins sharing one side of a single pair of earphones.
  
 I don't intend to (or have the luxury of time) test it with any of my portable sources, but since I just happened to have both my Sansa Clip Zip and Kogan Player lying around, I took a listen to a couple of songs through them.
  
 For music listening, the AP001 is decent I suppose. Bass becomes more meaty... and that's about it. I don't quite fancy tit is mainly the sub-bass which experiences a lift, although I do suppose there are some IEMs which might benefit from it (IM02 maybe). Hiss is pretty annoying for me through my Sansa Clip Zip using my UE10Pros. With the Kogan Player, hiss is still evident, but significantly lower than the Clip Zip.
  
 The sub-bass tilt also benefits the Kogan more than the Zip, though I wouldn't say it _improves_ the SQ of the Kogan. Overall note presentation becomes fuller and thicker, but as compensation, the Kogan's startling level of detail and clarity becomes somewhat compromised.

 Bottomline is, I didn't intend to use the AP001 as an amp, and I still don't, unless I somehow get the urge to inject some serious bass into my music for a moment (which rarely happens)


----------



## Midgetguy

billsonchang007 said:


> Apparently, mine stuck in the custom... agian. Monday should be here. Finger crossed.


 

 I can only assume that's where mine's ended up.....tracking data said it got sent overseas 2 weeks ago and I still haven't got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## BillsonChang007

midgetguy said:


> I can only assume that's where mine's ended up.....tracking data said it got sent overseas 2 weeks ago and I still haven't got it  .




Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well! 

Welp, I just checked it was shiped from SG to my location on 18/11. Apprently, the ship left late I guess? But if all things on shecdule, should be here my Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Midgetguy

billsonchang007 said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well!
> 
> Welp, I just checked it was shiped from SG to my location on 18/11. Apprently, the ship left late I guess? But if all things on shecdule, should be here my Wednesday or Thursday.


 
 USPS says it doesn't track this package FOR SINGAPORE????? Where exactly IS my amp????? And my tracking data from the HK tracking says it was sent overseas 11/10......really hating how long this is taking.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

midgetguy said:


> USPS says it doesn't track this package FOR SINGAPORE????? Where exactly IS my amp????? And my tracking data from the HK tracking says it was sent overseas 11/10......really hating how long this is taking.


 
 It can take up to a month for packages from Asia to arrive for US buyers, so be prepared for a long wait.


----------



## Salsera

midgetguy said:


> USPS says it doesn't track this package FOR SINGAPORE????? Where exactly IS my amp????? And my tracking data from the HK tracking says it was sent overseas 11/10......really hating how long this is taking.


 

 Hi,
 You should contact MP4Nation's customer service and inquire.


----------



## Leo888

midgetguy said:


> USPS says it doesn't track this package FOR SINGAPORE????? Where exactly IS my amp????? And my tracking data from the HK tracking says it was sent overseas 11/10......really hating how long this is taking.


 

I was also not able to track the shipment from the point they left HK. The package just showed up out of the blue and fortunately someone was home to receive it. Took about 2 weeks in all so probably it should be soon for you. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Midgetguy

leo888 said:


> I was also not able to track the shipment from the point they left HK. The package just showed up out of the blue and fortunately someone was home to receive it. Took about 2 weeks in all so probably it should be soon for you. Hope you get yours soon.


 
 Yeah, hoping it comes in soon after Thanksgiving break.


salsera said:


> Hi,
> You should contact MP4Nation's customer service and inquire.


 
 I plan to do so after giving this maybe another week. I'm looking forward to confirming for myself many peoples' high regard for Brainwavs products.


dinerenblanc said:


> It can take up to a month for packages from Asia to arrive for US buyers, so be prepared for a long wait.


 
 I've bought stuff from China before. I've gotten 2 heaphone cables (HD558 and HD600 cables) and I've bought from Penon several times before as well. I wonder what might be making this stuff from MP4Nation take longer? All of my other products got to me in under 2 weeks while it's nearly been a month with this order and I can't even track it. It's why I'm waiting until the end of the month since I know stuff can take a while to get here, but the tracking literally said it shipped overseas 2 weeks ago. What could possibly in this package that warrants a month-long holdup in customs?? Brainwavs doesn't pack volatile materials in their products! Unless you count good SQ as something volatile


----------



## lin0003

Weird. 
  
 A cable from HK just took about 2 weeks to get to me in Australia. Could it be stuck in customs?


----------



## Midgetguy

Right? I've ordered things shipping from China many times and none of it took any longer than 2 weeks to get delivered. It's odd. I'll be sending an email to MP4Nation next week when I don't get it. Note that I said 'when' and not 'if'. I'm fairly doubtful that it'll actually show up at this point; nothing of this type of item should be held up for more than a few days in customs, it's preposterous. And here I was hoping my first foray with MP4Nation would go swimmingly......


----------



## lin0003

midgetguy said:


> Right? I've ordered things shipping from China many times and none of it took any longer than 2 weeks to get delivered. It's odd. I'll be sending an email to MP4Nation next week when I don't get it. Note that I said 'when' and not 'if'. I'm fairly doubtful that it'll actually show up at this point; nothing of this type of item should be held up for more than a few days in customs, it's preposterous. And here I was hoping my first foray with MP4Nation would go swimmingly......


 
 If it is posted by china post it is usually a lot longer though. I had something come after 65 days when I was sure it was lost.


----------



## Salsera

lin0003 said:


> If it is posted by china post it is usually a lot longer though. I had something come after 65 days when I was sure it was lost.


 
  


midgetguy said:


> Right? I've ordered things shipping from China many times and none of it took any longer than 2 weeks to get delivered. It's odd. I'll be sending an email to MP4Nation next week when I don't get it. Note that I said 'when' and not 'if'. I'm fairly doubtful that it'll actually show up at this point; nothing of this type of item should be held up for more than a few days in customs, it's preposterous. And here I was hoping my first foray with MP4Nation would go swimmingly......


 
  
 Hi guys,
 Just to clarify, our products are always shipped from HK, not China.
 In case of any questions regarding shipping, you need to open a support ticket on MP4Nation. You will have a response within 24 hrs.
 Thanks!


----------



## Shawn71

salsera said:


> Hi guys,
> Just to clarify, our products are always shipped from HK, not China.
> In case of any questions regarding shipping, you need to open a support ticket on MP4Nation. You will have a response within 24 hrs.
> Thanks!




Yeah infact its ezyparcels to be clear(for free shipping) just like singpost,where their system keep us posted about package whereabouts precisely......and MP4 uses free fedex pri intl for select items.


----------



## Shawn71

And maybe they might also use HK post for some destinations for cost effective way,but all of them MP4 have contract with,are hassle free from my experience.....


----------



## dragon2knight

Yep, great shipping experiences all the time from them both free and paid. One of the better ones


----------



## Midgetguy

shawn71 said:


> Yeah infact its ezyparcels to be clear(for free shipping) just like singpost,where their system keep us posted about package whereabouts precisely......and MP4 uses free fedex pri intl for select items.


 

 I think mine's an ezparcels tracked one (don't remember off the top of my head, but it was free so that should be it). Unfortunately, just like all other international tracking systems, it just has the tracking data up to the point when it leaves the origin country and I already reached that point 2 weeks ago.
  
 Anyway, no need to fret! If it's not here in another week or so, I'm sure the issue can't be that hard to sort out with them. Back to the discussion!
  
 How much success have people had pairing this with Havi B3 Pro? Also, I've heard that it's not neutral frequency pass-through, but adds just a little bit of bass and just wanted to get some clarity on that matter.


----------



## Shawn71

midgetguy said:


> I think mine's an ezparcels tracked one (don't remember off the top of my head, but it was free so that should be it). Unfortunately, just like all other international tracking systems, it just has the tracking data up to the point when it leaves the origin country and I already reached that point 2 weeks ago.




Ok.....looks like something wrong.....it shd'nt be 2 weeks long,to show destination country's customs warehouse clearance....


----------



## BillsonChang007

Just received it. Pairing it with H6 boost back what was missing and it kind of improved transparency (in comparison to iPhone 4) when paired with ATH-M50. Strange thought, I have no power on/off issue but the clipping noise is bad with my phone.


----------



## Kwangsun

Anyone else notice odd noises with these? I had mine for 3 days or so and it sounds a tad dirty. Like there is intermittent static. I think mine is faulty. Also, did everyone get the advertised 12 hours of battery life? mine seem to have died at 8 or so. Driving AKG Q701 and some power hungry earphones.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

kwangsun said:


> Anyone else notice odd noises with these? I had mine for 3 days or so and it sounds a tad dirty. Like there is intermittent static. I think mine is faulty. *Also, did everyone get the advertised 12 hours of battery life?* mine seem to have died at 8 or so. Driving AKG Q701 and some power hungry earphones.


 
 They managed to get up to 12 hours, driving two IEMs with varying impedances (one is 16 ohms, the other is 32 ohms). I don't have any power-hungry IEMs or cans, so I can't say how they do on those types of cans.


----------



## Kwangsun

Yeah, sounds like mine has issues. The signal simply isn't clean on mine. I tried my Fiio E5 on the same source and track. Clean signal from the amp. Not from the AP001 though. I might have to send mine back... sucks since it took 3 weeks to get here.


----------



## BillsonChang007

kwangsun said:


> Yeah, sounds like mine has issues. The signal simply isn't clean on mine. I tried my Fiio E5 on the same source and track. Clean signal from the amp. Not from the AP001 though. I might have to send mine back... sucks since it took 3 weeks to get here.




Hmm... Are you using a smartphone or iTouch? If so, turn your device into airplane mode and see it fades away.  I believe its EMI. I have it too on my unit.


----------



## Kwangsun

Used my 3 main sources. An iPod video, a Cowon X7 and my iBasso DX90. Definitely should NOT have issues with the DX90


----------



## vaziyetu

i'm experiencing a love/hate situation with this. it's working tremendous with already easy to drive earphones but struggling with hungry ones (like havi & r3). definitely useless with havi & r3. do not helps bass capacity and can't even deliver enough volume without distortion. but i must say, my koss kdx200 instantly became kdx400 after pluggin into ap001  far better than e11's bass for shure. there was so much bass i couldn't believed my ears, it seems the claims were true about that. it does not just eq frequencies like the e11. i'll further investigate this later, hope i'm not mistaken.
  
 note: that blue light does not go off when there's no sound at all. even if i mute the sound from windows it does not go off. when i unplug the input cord it immediately goes off, but if i unplug the other end of the cord (from the sound source) it waits like ten minutes then goes off.


----------



## BillsonChang007

vaziyetu said:


> i'm experiencing a love/hate situation with this. it's working tremendous with already easy to drive earphones but struggling with hungry ones (like havi & r3). definitely useless with havi & r3. do not helps bass capacity and can't even deliver enough volume without distortion. but i must say, my koss kdx200 instantly became kdx400 after pluggin into ap001  far better than e11's bass for shure. there was so much bass i couldn't believed my ears, it seems the claims were true about that. it does not just eq frequencies like the e11. i'll further investigate this later, hope i'm not mistaken.
> 
> note: that blue light does not go off when there's no sound at all. even if i mute the sound from windows it does not go off. when i unplug the input cord it immediately goes off, but if i unplug the other end of the cord (from the sound source) it waits like ten minutes than goes off.


 
 Mine go off immediately after unplugging it from all the jacks. 
  
 And yes... I use mine with Garage1217 Project Sunrise III to boost the bass and warmth for fun and it work great!


----------



## vaziyetu

billsonchang007 said:


> Mine go off immediately after unplugging it from all the jacks.


 
 is it closes itself when there's no song playing but source is still on (not in sleep mode) ? i was expecting something like that since i'm using my computer with it. maybe i was expecting too much... same goes for the performance. compared to r1 + e11, what i'm experiencing right now with r3 or havi + ap001 is not even comparable. i know this is not e11 but i was expecting something better. too much distortion on high volumes and it distorts even with no frequency enhancement (by equalizer) applied. i don't know if the amp or earphones causing this but that's what i'm experiencing... it still works good with easy to drive earphones though.


----------



## BillsonChang007

vaziyetu said:


> is it closes itself when there's no song playing but source is still on (not in sleep mode) ? i was expecting something like that since i'm using my computer with it. maybe i was expecting too much... same goes for the performance. compared to r1 + e11, what i'm experiencing right now with r3 or havi + ap001 is not even comparable. i know this is not e11 but i was expecting something better. too much distortion on high volumes and it distorts even with no frequency enhancement (by equalizer) applied. i don't know if the amp or earphones causing this but that's what i'm experiencing... it still works good with easy to drive earphones though.




I connected it to a tube once, to my iPhone, to my iDSD. Once unplugged the power switches off almost immediately. 

The EMI is indeed pretty bad. I can't use it while on the go myself specially when your WhatsApp rings almost forever in 3G


----------



## vaziyetu

here's my real world findings about the bass boost frequencies. song used is "therion - the invincible" because it is one of the songs that contains a part (between 1:41-2:01) which clearly reveal any amplification around 125hz. sound source is Audigy 2 ZS. desibel values are the maximum amounts i can tolerate without getting any distortion. tests made with koss kdx200. it's a very flat sounding earphone and ap001's 125hz amplification suited extremely well for this song & earphone combo... it also shows how much ap001 effects to the total volume on my setup. first values unamped, second values amped. differences are in bold.
  
 Volume: %78, *%47*
 31hz = +15db, +15db
 63hz = +12db, +12db
 125hz = +6db, *0db*
 250hz = +6db, +6db
  
 so yes it boosts ~125hz by 6 desibels. but this is not the only side of it. it greatly enhances overall bass feeling, removing distortions and widens it. 125hz amplification sounds good with some combinations but sounds bad on others. it depends on what song you're listening and your equipment. if you didn't like it just lower it from your equalizer setting. vaziyetu reported from rize, turkey.


----------



## Midgetguy

Just FYI for anyone that was following my wait on the AP001, I got it right before thanksgiving, just didn't have time to post about it. Also haven't had time to give it a go yet so maybe I'll have some comments for this thing by mid-week.


----------



## davei1

Just got mine..Been playing with it for about 30 minutes after charging. The Amp is quieter (less hiss) than the FIIO FUJIYAMA. The EQ is a flatter response with just a slight bass enhancement compared to the FIIO set on heavier bass settings. If you like a flatter response with just
 slight bass enhancement with much less amp hiss than the FIIO then this is the unit for you. For me and my headset (Audio-Technica WS-99) and my choice of music I need the additional power of the FIIO....
  
 Going on Ebay (Lower 48 U.S. Only)...SOLD!!!


----------



## Midgetguy

davei1 said:


> Just got mine..Been playing with it for about 30 minutes after charging. The Amp is quieter (less hiss) than the FIIO FUJIYAMA. The EQ is a flatter response with just a slight bass enhancement compared to the FIIO set on heavier bass settings. If you like a flatter response with just
> slight bass enhancement with much less amp hiss than the FIIO then this is the unit for you. For me and my headset (Audio-Technica WS-99) and my choice of music I need the additional power of the FIIO....


 
 Hmm.....I will have to see how this is, it seems like exactly what I'm looking for in sound signature, but I'll have to see if it's what I'm looking for power-wise. Havi B3s are pretty hungry so I'll have to see how that goes.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Finally posted my review here; http://www.technoheadphone.com/amplifier-dac/amplifier_dac/brainwavz-ap001-review-mini-amplifier/ 
  
 and
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/12103
  
 I hope Brainwavz solved all the issues mentioned in my review


----------



## Dinerenblanc

billsonchang007 said:


> Finally posted my review here; http://www.technoheadphone.com/amplifier-dac/amplifier_dac/brainwavz-ap001-review-mini-amplifier/
> 
> and
> 
> ...


 
 Good review, and what a lovely website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any chance you'll branch out and review products that are not made by Brainwavz?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dinerenblanc said:


> Good review, and what a lovely website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 He's already reviewed the B&O H6, the iFi Micro iDSD, and a lot of other stuff. Although if you're talking about *future* reviews, well...


----------



## Dinerenblanc

thatbeatsguy said:


> He's already reviewed the B&O H6, the iFi Micro iDSD, and a lot of other stuff. Although if you're talking about *future* reviews, well...


 
 I know, I was only kidding. lol I'm surprised his site hasn't turned up for me before though. It's well put together.


----------



## BillsonChang007

dinerenblanc said:


> Good review, and what a lovely website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


dinerenblanc said:


> I know, I was only kidding. lol I'm surprised his site hasn't turned up for me before though. It's well put together.


 
 Many thanks! More to come


----------



## earfonia

billsonchang007 said:


> Finally posted my review here; http://www.technoheadphone.com/amplifier-dac/amplifier_dac/brainwavz-ap001-review-mini-amplifier/
> 
> and
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice review and blog site!
 Right, EMI noise is very annoying.


----------



## Baycode

I have finished my review of AP001, here you go: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/12117


----------



## purpledrank

If I buy this amp to go with my Koss Portapros am I wasting money or will I notice something?


----------



## davei1

It's not a waste of money...Some will prefer it to the FIIO unit. I prefer the FIIO unit.
 The FIIO has different sound settings and more bass. The AP001's big advantage
 is it has two outputs where as the FIIO only has one (if that's a factor to you)....
  
 I still have mine (only tested 10 minutes) with the new Brainwavz Delta Earbuds.
 Anybody in the lower 48 U.S. only that wants mine can have it for $25 delivered WITH
 the new Brainwavz Delta earbuds as well...LOWER 48 U.S. states only. PAYPAL ONLY.
 Contact me for PAYPAL Email address.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

davei1 said:


> It's not a waste of money...Some will prefer it to the FIIO unit. I prefer the FIIO unit.
> The FIIO has different sound settings and more bass. The AP001's big advantage
> is it has two outputs where as the FIIO only has one (if that's a factor to you)....
> 
> ...


 
 Post that in the FS/FT forum.


----------



## deka-fi

I have both models, Fiio e6 and Brainwavz AP001, according to you which of the two should I sell? I listen rap and use a sansa clip zip.
  
 Thanks to the availability


----------



## suman134

deka-fi said:


> I have both models, Fiio e6 and Brainwavz AP001, according to you which of the two should I sell? I listen rap and use a sansa clip zip.
> 
> Thanks to the availability


 

  Wow!! really late but if it still matters, do keep the AP001, E6 is muddy and unclear up top.


----------



## Bobbehr

does the EMI interference generated by cell phones diminish when a longer 3.5 mm cable is used between them and the two devices are kept further apart?


----------



## OldDarth

Resurrecting this thread.
  
 Just purchased a pair of Brainwavz HM5s and perused the thread about them. Anyone pair them up with this amp to boost up the noted subdued bass of the HM5s?  Thoughts?
  
 Worth purchasing?
  
 The two seem made for each other so I expected to see more mention of that made in this thread.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## german103

I use it with the HM5, love the bass boost but the EMI... Can drive you crazy. It came bundled as a gift with the HM5 so can't complain, otherwise I would return it.


----------

